# A Marching Band Discernment Question



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello all,

For the past three years at the university, I have been a drummer in the marching band. On the field, the band usually plays movie score type music, "Robin Hood", "King Kong", "Zorro", etc. have been past performances. 

However, in the stands, sometimes we play "classic rock" songs such as "Born to be wild", "Jungle Boogie", "Devil had a blue dress", "We will rock you", etc.

My question is, is it becoming of a godly Christian to be in this marching band? The musical quality of the players is exceptional, it is a talented band. But I know the lyrics to these songs are not Biblical and Christ honoring. 

I enjoy perfecting the drumline music, and to hear all the drummers play in unison.

What do you think?

All feedback appreciated.

Taylor


----------



## Bandguy (Aug 3, 2007)

As an alumni of this band, I can attest that the talent is exceptional. Do you have a scholarship? I personally found my time at Tech to be very fulfilling and did not have a problem with the music, but if God has convicted your conscience about the issue, perhaps you should quit the band as soon as you fulfill your current obligations (say, like in December). Or perhaps, you might also just stick it out for the whole year and then next year, only sign up for band in the Spring during Concert Season and skip the football experience. Whatever you do, make sure you fulfill your current obligation and don't quit weeks before the beginning of school, talk to Mr. Cooper and let him know your concerns in private and why you are doing what you are doing. He is a good man and will understand (I think) as long as you don't throw a curve ball at him weeks before the first game while he has probably already put his show together for the year. Let us know what you decide. BTW, Were you there for the Cirque Du Soliel Show? It was flat out awesome.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 3, 2007)

Joseph, thanks for your response... quite a surpise to see someone who knew what band I was talking about! 

As of now, I'm not even signed up for band, however, they have left the option open and would like for me to play. God worked in my life after I got to Tech, and I made this decision to not sign up for Band last semester, so no, I didn't take the universities money. My scholarship is cancelled as of now. 

Yes, I was there for the Cirque show, I played bass drum. Thanks!


----------



## Bandguy (Aug 3, 2007)

I will be praying for God to show you the right path that you should take for yourself and that this will be most obvious to you. If you decide to get in band this semester and march, I hope that my schedule will allow me to be there for homecoming and I can meet you. If not, I would certainly recommend considering at least signing up in the Spring and enjoying being part of the greatest band in the state of Arkansas under the baton of a man who I consider to be one of the greatest conductors I have ever met.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for your prayers and response!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 3, 2007)

Taylor, would you happen to be playing for the Arkansas Tech Band of Distinction? My wife played in that band. She was a clarinet and piano major there in Russelville. I hear that y'all (a little AR lingo there) are finally going to change your mascot from the Wonderboys. Is that true?


----------



## Bandguy (Aug 3, 2007)

That is indeed the only university band in Russellville. What was your wife's maiden name and when was she there? I wonder if I knew her. I have heard no mention of changing the mascot from the Wonderboys (oh, how we all wish they would, but hey, it isn't as bad as the Muleriders, Reddies, or the Bollweavels).


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 3, 2007)

Bandguy said:


> That is indeed the only university band in Russellville. What was your wife's maiden name and when was she there? I wonder if I knew her. I have heard no mention of changing the mascot from the Wonderboys (oh, how we all wish they would, but hey, it isn't as bad as the Muleriders, Reddies, or the Bollweavels).



My wife's maiden name was Pomeroy. She was there from 1990-92 I think. The best mascot I have heard yet was the Ozark Hillbillies, where she graduated from High School. They actually changed their name from the Bears to the Hillbillies and had a guy with overalls, no shirt or shoes, a beard and hat, a pipe, and a shotgun at each one of their games. He was a member of our church!


----------



## Bandguy (Aug 3, 2007)

HMMMMMMMM.

I started in band there in 1990, but don't remember a Pomeroy. What instrument did she play in band?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 3, 2007)

Bandguy said:


> HMMMMMMMM.
> 
> I started in band there in 1990, but don't remember a Pomeroy. What instrument did she play in band?



She was clarinet. She may have only been there a year because she transferred down to Florida so she could work for the Mouse.


----------



## Nse007 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi there, I am a graduate assistant with the University of Washington "Husky Band". Play the music, have godly character. The Marching Band is a great place to be a light so long as you don't allow yourself to be sucked in by the culture...


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you so much for your response. 

I agree that it is a great place to be a light.

Do you think that by my playing the music to "Born to be wild" or "Hey Baby" I am silently agreeing with what the songs say? And when people sing along, am I helping them sin? (These are serious questions that I'm trying to find answers for, I don't mean them to sound rhetorical.)

Thanks


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 4, 2007)

> Joseph Botwinick, Band Director
> Second Baptist Church, Jacksonville, Arkansas, Southern Baptist Convention
> Sherwood, Arkansas
> Romans 7:14-25
> http://botwinick.wordpress.com/


Ok, not to derail this thread but I just realized you were someone I know, sort of.
I am assuming that you are the same Joseph Botwinick that used to post on the Baptistboard?

I was dale-c on that forum.
Good to see you on here.


----------



## Puddleglum (Aug 4, 2007)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Do you think that by my playing the music to "Born to be wild" or "Hey Baby" I am silently agreeing with what the songs say? And when people sing along, am I helping them sin? (These are serious questions that I'm trying to find answers for, I don't mean them to sound rhetorical.)
> 
> Thanks



I don't think so . . . your focus is the music not the words, and I think it's possible to appreciate the music while still not agreeing with everything that the song says.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for your response puddleglum.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 4, 2007)

> Thank you so much for your response.
> 
> I agree that it is a great place to be a light.
> 
> ...


Taylor, I think this is a question that only you will be able to answer for yourself since there is no cut and dried answer.
You see, it depends a lot on you.
I believe it comes down to this:
Will you be a light and testimony, will you glorify God in what you do, or will you be, as someone else said sucked in by the culture?

I think that we here will support you either way.

one word of advice I will give you is that no matter what you decide, make sure your attitudes are proper and that you honor God either way.

Just as great as the temptation to be like the world would be if you joined, would be the temptation to be self righteous because you backed.

God bless your decisions!


----------



## Bandguy (Aug 4, 2007)

dalecosby said:


> Ok, not to derail this thread but I just realized you were someone I know, sort of.
> I am assuming that you are the same Joseph Botwinick that used to post on the Baptistboard?
> 
> I was dale-c on that forum.
> Good to see you on here.



Hi Dale,

Did you just now figure that out?

It is good to see you and actually, several of my Baptist Board Friends over here, now. I actually miss some of you guys.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 4, 2007)

> Did you just now figure that out?


Hey, second day on the board 
As soon as I saw your name down there.

Do you mind me asking why you were banned over there? I actually got a 10 day suspension a few weeks ago.

Of course, you can get banned there for questioning the salvation of one who believes in open theism.


----------



## Bandguy (Aug 4, 2007)

dalecosby said:


> Hey, second day on the board
> As soon as I saw your name down there.
> 
> Do you mind me asking why you were banned over there? I actually got a 10 day suspension a few weeks ago.
> ...



I do not wish to discuss the Baptist Board in public. If you would like to get my perspective about why I was banned, please PM me and I will try and explain. Either way, I have moved on with my life and am a lot better off without them than I was with them, so I am ok, even though I have missed some of the friends over there. That will happen when you have been somewhere for 6 years. But God's grace and Mercy are more than sufficient for me, Sola Deo Gloria.


----------

